# Televisor sony  tarda en encenderse



## markmard (Ago 15, 2008)

Hola a todos entiendo poco de electronica, pero le doy a todos los palos y con un poco de esfuerzo, corazon y ayuda creo que se puede llegar muy lejos.
Hace meses se estropeo un tv sony black triniton y lo llevamos a arraglar, lo que le paso es que se escuchaba pero la imagen no se veia. Despues de arreglaro el tv fue de lujo, pero al mes o asi empezo a tardar en encenderse, seguia escuchandose, pero la imagen tardaba unos minutos, hoy tarda ya al orden de 30min en poder verla, mi padre no queria lios y no le dijo nada a quien se la arreflo y ahora esta pensando volverlo a llevar a otro sitio.
asi que me gustaria saber si el arreglo es dificil o es tan solo cambiarle algun modulo.
Si me ayudarais podria hacerlo yo mismo y ahorrarnos algo de dinero que ultimamente la verdad no sobra.
Muchisimas gracias


----------



## zopilote (Ago 15, 2008)

Preguntale a tu padre ¿Cuantos años tiene la TV?, si es mayor de 10 años, es solo problema de pantalla, esta agotada, lo puede llevar para que eliminen el circuito del cinescopio que hace que la imagen no salga, para asi usarlo hasta que se malogre del todo (unos dos años).


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ago 16, 2008)

estoy de acuerdo con zopilote.

lo mas seguro que el tecnico haya rehabilitado el cinescopio, pero con los televisores sony es muy dificil que queden al 100,  asi es mejor que le eliminen esa proteccion.
esto es una falla muy comun en los tv sony.


----------



## tjdor (Ago 16, 2008)

Dices que al mes de la reparacion se ha vuelto a estropear!

Deverias saber que por lo menos en españa hay una garantia de reparacion que consiste en que si antes de los 3 meses siguientes a la reparacion (creo que son 3 meses) el aparato reparado te vuelve a dar la misma averia deben reparartelo de nuevo. 

De todos modos los jefes de estos establecimientos, cuando llevas un apatato diciendo eso, te sacan otra averia, te dicen que no es la misma averia, y cobran de nuevo la reparacion.


----------



## markmard (Ago 16, 2008)

gracias a todos pero me podeis decir si puedo comprar la pieza en sony he intentar arreglarlo yo o he de llevarlo por fuerza de nuevo a arreglar.


----------

